# Mapmaking Discussion & Philosophy (WIP/Critique) > Pen and Paper / Traditional Methods >  Unnamed Island

## FranCobasGC

Hello!
Long time since I post here! Now with this confinment I had time to finish some drawings... one of them this map!
Painted with watercolour

----------


## krostatina

This is lovely, I wish I had the nerve to try my hand at watercolour but I find them very intimidating...

----------

